# Detailingworld™ Review - Wowo's Upholstery Cleaner



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

*Introduction*

Again, a huge thank you to Fraser over at Wowo's for the very generous box of stunningly presented goodies I received. Well after the 5 previous reviews this brings me onto my final Wowo's review. I have really enjoyed reviewing the bundle sent out and again, just want to thank Fraser for giving me the opportunity to test out some completely new products which have really impressed myself and many others going by the feedback.

Please see the below links if you missed any of my previous reviews on the Wowo's range:

Awesome Foam - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=381675

Wax Shampoo - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=382179

Quick Detailer - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=382427

Hot Wax - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=382645

Signature Wax - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=383079

For any further info beyond what my reviews cover please visit the Wowo's website found here: https://www.wowos.co.uk/. All relevant information on Fraser and the company can be found there, along with the full range of Wowo's car care products for you to have a look at.

*The Product*

For the finale we have the only product in the bundle aimed at use in the interior of the car, Wowo's Upholstery Cleaner. Wowo's Upholstery Cleaner is exactly what the name suggests, an interior cleaner that is safe to use on just about any type of fabric. This one I specifically asked for as it's a type of product I don't have in my arsenal. I usually use diluted APC on the interior mats/carpets/roof liner of my Abarth but with the expensive light Grey Alcantara and Leather Sabelt seats, a rare option on these cars, I really wanted something specific to the job to prevent any damage.



Wowo's Upholstery Cleaner again comes in the same sturdy, stylish bottles as the rest of the range. The light green liquid visible in the clear bottle looks great as it contrasts with the stunning Wowo's branding which is dark green in this instance. Along with the high quality packaging you also get a the same terrific fine mist spray head found on the Quick Detailer. I couldn't say what the scent really was, all it reminded me off was a clean or fresh smell, like soap/detergent almost.

Checking online the official scent is given as 'Cotton Fresh' which I guess is a sort of detergent/comfort like scent? It smells a lot better than my usual APC and for something being used in the interior, I think this is important.

So officially the Upholstery Cleaner is described as the following:

"You've cleaned the outside and now let's get those seats and carpets into shape. Wowo's Upholstery cleaner makes easy work of built up grime and stubborn stains, giving your seats that fresh look and smell. Wowo's Upholstery Cleaner is an active low foaming upholstery cleaner that will safely and gently remove dirt and grime from all interior fabrics and cloth." 

*The Method*

"Test on an inconspicuous area for compatibility before going crazy.

1. Give the bottle a good shake.
2. For best results, spray directly on your upholstery.
3. Work into the fabric using a clean deep pile microfibre cloth.
4. We recommend using a clean deep pile microfibre cloth to remove excess and residue.
5. For stubborn stains gently use a soft nail brush before drying with a microfibre cloth.

Allow time to dry before jumping back in. No one likes a wet bum."

No surprises in the directions, with usage of the Upholstery Cleaner simple enough. With the Abarth in need of a little detail inside, this gave me the perfect opportunity to test out the cleaning power on my car mats. The mats weren't terribly dirty, only the front really needing any attention but regardless, both front and backs were removed from the car.



As with any interior clean, the first step was to give them a beating over the grass to remove any dust/loose dirt from the fabric, followed by a thorough hoover leaving me with what looked like clean car mats.



Starting with the front mats, I grabbed the bottle, set the spray head to open and began applying directly to the mats. The spray head offered the same perfect spray mist, just like the Quick Detailer. This allowed me to evenly coat either mat with roughly 8-10 spritz of product each.



The Upholstery Cleaner was allowed to dwell for 2 minutes to help loosen any dirt deep in the fabric. This was followed by a light brushing with a hard bristle carpet brush before a fresh MF cloth was used for a final wipe down, lifting any dirt from the fabric and aiding drying times.



The results speak for themselves really. Compare this photo to the before shot and you can see a clear difference. The mats now looked much darker, much like how they looked a year ago when the car was delivered. You can also see the quite significant amount of dirt picked up from the MF cloth. They didn't look very dirty but clearly simply hoovering car mats isn't enough.

The rear mats really were spotless as nobody goes or should I say fits in the back of the car (seats are permanently folded down anyway/hopefully removed soon). Exactly the same process as before so spray, dwell, brush and wipe. This time I only done 1 mat to compare both side by side.



You can see on the cleaned mat (bottle on it) that it is actually slightly darker looking. The cloth showed again plenty of dirt was lifted. It seems this Upholstery Cleaner is very effective considering the rear mats are never actually used and manages to pick up further engrained dirt the hoover cannot.



I also used this Upholstery Cleaner on my Sabelt seats that had some very light staining from a spray air freshener. It was so light I really couldn't capture it within a photo annoyingly but I can confirm that it removed it with a simple spray, dwell and MF wipe. I also gave my central Alcantara sections a clean by applying firstly to the cloth and gently wiping. I can confirm it was gentle enough for the Alcantara and caused no damage what so ever, something I wouldn't be confident enough to try with my APC.



It also removed the same faint marks from the air freshener on my dark grey roof lining with no fuss at all.

*Price*

The 500ml bottle of Wowo's Upholstery Cleaner costs just £8.99 and is available here: https://www.wowos.co.uk/product/wowos-upholstery-cleaner/

This seems fairly cheap for an specialist product specifically for cleaning fragile fabric finishes like Alcantara, along with just about every other fabric you might find inside a car.

*Would I use it again?*

I have been after a product like this for the interior. People use diluted APC but for me I'd rather use something designed specifically for the gentle fabric finishes of seats/roof linings etc. I will continue to use this for all fabric cleaning and will be picking up more when it runs out 100%.

*Conclusion*

Wowo's Upholstery Cleaner is a simple to use interior fabric cleaner which despite being very gentle on a wide range of fabrics, also cleans very well and cuts through dirt/grime with ease. It leaves a nice fresh scent unlike some APCs and cleaning power looks better than what I have tried considering I thought my car mats were clean before using this.

Thanks for reading! 


_DW has followed the Manufacturer's Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test._


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Ok guys

Apologies at the length of time this has taken me to post but pics were on my camera which I mislaid the charger but anyhow here they come.

So all the usual blurb is as described by Brian no point me repeating lots of it.

So the test vehicle my recently acquired 54 plate Audi v6 Quattro, now this car has not seen much love in its life it's been worked hard and done 80k and I reckon it was last washed at about 40k when the previous owner bought it. Still it was cheap and we like em roughed up a little don't we.

So when I picked up the car 1 mat was inside the car the other in the boot, presumably they were letting the showroom finish down :lol:

So here's the front passenger side mat



Not even a bit of shade could hide this soiling







So the method

I liberally applied the upholstery cleaner to,the point where I wanted to wet the mat so I could generate some foaming action with the brush.



I then scrubbed the mat vigoursly with the small upholstery brush you can see in the photo. This had strong stiff bristles. No this a took a while but as you can see the mat was minging and not unexpected. I dabbed off some of the dirt with kitchen towel



But ultimately I had needed to apply a lot of product so opted in the end to throughly rinse the mat with water to remove all product and dirt, but here's a 50/50 shot of mat showing the top half of the mat cleaned and the rest untouched



Would I use it again

Most definitely a yes the product worked well and with some effort brought mats fit for the bin back to life. Well worth keeping in the line up for such jobs.


----------

